# I think DC has been invaded by China...



## caseydog (Jan 12, 2018)

I assume I'm not the only one seeing these new threads/posts?

CD


----------



## Janet H (Jan 12, 2018)

No - it was a spam bot.  Thanks to the folks who just hit the report post button.  The account has been sent to the compost heap.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 12, 2018)

What the.....?!?!?!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you, Janet.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 12, 2018)

Janet H said:


> No - it was a spam bot.  Thanks to the folks who just hit the report post button.  The account has been sent to the compost heap.



Oooops... I meant well. 

I forgot about the _Report Post_ button. 

CD


----------



## Janet H (Jan 12, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Oooops... I meant well.
> 
> I forgot about the _Report Post_ button.
> 
> CD



No harm done.  The report post function sends an alert to site team folks that there is a concern.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome fix!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darn, that last one had a kickin recipe for egg foo young...


----------



## Janet H (Jan 12, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Darn, that last one had a kickin recipe for egg foo young...



Just so you haven't missing anything - this one is decent:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVTJrkgW304


I may just try this for dinner tonight


----------

